# 2012 Obsession Sniper XS



## jason060788 (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally got my new 2012 Obsession Archery Sniper XS this past Saturday and all I can say is WOW...absolutely no hand shock, fast, and one of the quietest bows I've ever shot. The finish on this bow is flawless. the draw cycle...SMOOTH, back wall is solid. Dennis and his crew from Obsession Archery Inc., along with Kevin Strother have come up with a sweet bow! 





If you haven't heard about these bows by Obsession Archery Inc check out this you tube video at the ATA show


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Sweet looking bow! Congrats on the new set up.


----------

